# Messagemonster.de



## [Ninja]Killer (26 März 2006)

Hallo, ich hab mich vor einiger Zeit in Hoffnung auf eine "Gratis"-Sony PSP bei diesem messagemonster.de-"test"abo angemeldet... Dann hab ich an den Support dort eine Nachricht geschickt, dass ich das Abo kündigen will... anscheinend aber zu spät, da ich beim Blick auf meinen letzten Kontoauszug gesehen hab, dass die netten Leute 60 € abgebucht haben -.- 
jetzt hab ich mich vorhin etwas erkundigt, und gelesen, dass man das Geld bei der Bank einfach wieder zurückbuchen soll...
jetzt weiß ich aber nicht sicher ob das so einfach geht... kann ich einfach zu meiner Bank gehen, und sagen, die sollen das Geld wieder auf mein Konto überweisen


----------



## Hase007 (26 März 2006)

Ja, einen Bankeinzug kann man (ich glaub bis zu 4 Wochen) widersprechen. Alerdings berechnet die Bank dafür auch eine nette Summe.


----------



## virenscanner (26 März 2006)

Einer Lastschriftabbuchung kann mindestens 6 Wochen lang widersprochen werden. Auch ein größerer Zeitraum ist denkbar, hier sind jedoch die AGB der Bank zu beachten.

Die Stornogebühren werden dem Lastschrift*einreicher* in Rechnung gestellt, nicht demjenigen, der der Lastschrift widersprochen hat.

Gegebenenfalls kann der Lastschrifteinreicher diese Stornogebühren dem ursprünglich Bezogenen in Rechnung stellen, falls der Widerspruch gegen die Lastschrift unbegründet war.


----------



## rolf76 (26 März 2006)

Siehe auch die Erklärungen in den FAQ der Bundesanstalt für Finanzdienstleistungsaufsicht (BaFin):


> *Wie lange kann ich einer Lastschriftbuchung widersprechen?*
> 
> Die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der Banken und Sparkassen sehen vor, dass einer Belastungsbuchung im Einzugsermächtigungsverfahren bis zu sechs Wochen nach dem Rechnungsabschluss, der auf die Belastungsbuchung folgt, widersprochen werden kann.
> 
> Ein Rechnungsabschluss, oft auch als Kontoabrechnung bezeichnet, erfolgt bei den meisten Banken vierteljährlich (zum 31.03., 30.06., 30.09. und 31.12.), in einigen Fällen auch monatlich. Auf die Rechtsfolgen eines Rechnungsabschlusses wird auf den Kontoauszügen hingewiesen.


Siehe hier: http://www.bafin.de/bankenaufsicht/zahlungsverkehr.htm#p4


----------



## Wembley (26 März 2006)

Ganz unten auf der Seite steht:



			
				Startseite von Messagemonster schrieb:
			
		

> *Testangebot: Nutze messagemonster 14 Tage kostenlos. Es wird lediglich eine *Schutzgebühr* von *1 Euro* erhoben. Die *Schutzgebühr* soll Missbrauch verhindern und wird Dir nach der Testphase wieder gut geschrieben. Pro Nutzer darf nur ein Testangebot genutzt werden.



Ja und wie gelangen die zu ihrer "Schutzgebühr" (Wie das schon klingt)? Sie fragen im Zuge der Anmeldung die Bankdaten ab. Wegen diesem einen Euro.
Was für den Anbieter natürlich praktisch ist, wenn diese "Testphase" in ein Abo übergeht. Da kann man gleich abbbuchen. Und ein Abo wird es, wenn man selbst nicht tätig wird und widerruft.

Generell sollte man immer vorsichtig sein, wenn man wegen Minibeträgen   (ganz egal, ob einem etwas abgebucht oder überwiesen werden soll) seine Bankdaten rausrücken soll. So etwas wurde z. B. auch schon bei Quizseiten beobachtet. Dort heißt es halt nicht "Schutzgebühr" sondern "Gewinn", wo einem auch so ein klitzekleiner Betrag versprochen wird, nachdem man ein paar extrem leichte Fragen beantwortet hat, aber sofern man nicht aufpasst, einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag picken hat.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## [Ninja]Killer (26 März 2006)

danke erstmal... aber ich wollt jetzt noch wissen, ob das überhaupt rechtens ist, wenn ich das geld wieder zurückbuchen lass, weil laut den messagemonstertypen hab ich ja erst nach den 14 tagen gekündigt...


----------



## rolf76 (26 März 2006)

Einen Rat, wie Du in Deinem konkreten Fall vorgehen solltest, darf Dir hier niemand geben. Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist im Rahmen dieses Forums nicht erlaubt.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Falls Du daraus nicht schlau wirst, kannst Du Dich z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.


----------



## Wembley (26 März 2006)

[Ninja schrieb:
			
		

> Killer]danke erstmal... aber ich wollt jetzt noch wissen, ob das überhaupt rechtens ist, wenn ich das geld wieder zurückbuchen lass, weil laut den messagemonstertypen hab ich ja erst nach den 14 tagen gekündigt...



Frage, wie viele Tage nach der Anmeldung hast du gekündigt/widerrufen? Warum der Zusatz _"laut den messagemonstertypen hab ich ja erst nach 14 Tagen gekündigt"_? Bist du anderer Meinung, wann der Widerruf/die Kündigung von dir abgeschickt wurde?

Und sonst kann ich dir nur den von Rolf76 geposteten Link ans Herz legen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## [Ninja]Killer (26 März 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> [Ninja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher wann ich die abgeschickt hab, das meinte ich damit -.-


----------



## [Ninja]Killer (29 März 2006)

hm... wies aussieht hab ich die kündigung echt ein paar tage zu spät abgeschickt... deswegen ist es nicht sonderlich klug das geld jetzt zurückbuchen zu lassen, hab ich da recht? (ein einfaches ja oder nein genügt, ist ja wohl keine rechtsberatung  :roll: )
also soweit ich das jetzt seh, ist meine einzige hoffnung, das geld mit rechtlich begründeter begründung (was es nicht alles für wörter gibt) zurückbuchen zu lassen, dass der vertrag den ich mit den messagemonsterleuten abgeschlossen hab, nicht gültig ist... stimmt das ebenfalls? 

falls jemand diesbezüglich irgendwas weiß, wärs  nett, wenn ers mir mitteilt... ebenfalls wärs freundlich mich zu informieren falls jemand ähnliche fälle kennt...

ach ja, noch 2 ungereimtheiten, die mir aufgefallen sind, die vllt nützlich sind (oder auch nicht -.-): ich kann auf meine rechnung nicht zugreifen, und soweit ich weiß war in der AGB auch nichts von einem bestimmten Betrag gestanden, den ich zahlen muss, wenn ich nicht rechtzeitig kündige. jetzt steht auf der Startseite, dass jeder Monat nach der Testzeit 9,95 € kostet, das war aber soweit ich noch weiß damals nicht da gestanden.
und: der eine € "Schutzgebühr" wurde auch nie von meinem Konto abgehoben.


----------



## DNA2 (29 März 2006)

Messagemonster.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kumpel von mir hat die messagemonster Flatrate. Das ist echt 'ne coole Sache! Unsere Clique geht jedes Wochenende zusammen weg. Über ihn sind wir immer alle auf dem Laufenden, was am Wochenende abgeht. Ich habe mir diese Flatrate auch gleich geholt. So kann ich von der Uni aus dem CIP-Pool über den Computer Flirt-SMS an meine Freundin senden. Kann ich Euch allen nur empfehlen!


Ich frage mich, wo der Vorteil liegt, wenn einer aus der Clique das ganze Wochenende an der Uni am Pc sitzt und SMS an seine Freunde schickt, die derzeit im Kino/Biergarten, in der Disco, auf einer grünen Wiese oder sonstwo sind.
Aber der Empfehlung, an die Freundin dieses Schreibers Flirt-SMS zu schicken, komme ich gerne nach - wie war noch die Handy-Nummer?


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

[Ninja schrieb:
			
		

> Killer]
> also soweit ich das jetzt seh, ist meine einzige hoffnung, das geld mit rechtlich begründeter begründung (was es nicht alles für wörter gibt) zurückbuchen zu lassen[...]



Es gibt keinen Unterschied, ob man einer Lastschrift mit "rechtlich begründeter *egründung" widerspricht oder einfach widerspricht. Wenn du der Lastschrift bei deiner Bank widersprichst, interessiert diese deine Begründung vermutlich auch nicht. Die Bank wird das Geld dann kommentarlos wieder gutschreiben, sofern nicht mehr als 6 Wochen seit Lastschrifteinzug vergangen sind.*


----------



## [Ninja]Killer (30 März 2006)

Jürgen S. schrieb:
			
		

> [Ninja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
ja schon... aber damit verstoß ich ja trotzdem gegen den vertrag mit messagemonster, solang der rechtsgültig ist?*


----------



## david49 (14 Oktober 2006)

*antwort*

Joar, ich hab hier jetz noch was zu diesem thema als frage.

Und zwar bin ich auf die gleiche falle hineingefallen. Ich habe auch gekündigt. Dummerweise zu spät und sie wollten bei mir abbuchen. Da die meisten webseiten bloß maßenabbuchungenmachen dachte ich mir das wenn ich das abgebuchte einfach reklamiere (nennt man das so? und man habe ich mich schwer ausgedrückt -.- ) würde nichts mehr kommen. Nun ja, so war das auch.

Im februar gereggt, im april abgebucht/zurück gebucht und im oktober die erste mahnung.

Ich meine, sollte eine mahnung nich ein bisserl früher kommen?

Nach so langer zeit habe ich leider auch keine daten mehr (kündigungs pm etc, dachte halt es wäre längst alles gelaufen). Nun wollen die innerhalb von 7 tagen die kohle. 

Habe mich hier durchgeklickt und herausgefunden das ich damals 17 war - somit noch nich ganz volljährig. Mitlerweile bin ich 18 geworden, is das schlimm? Auch wollte ich mich an eine verbraucherzentrale wenden, doch die ham erst wieda offen wenn die 7 tage rum sin (kosten die wirkich eintritt und die beratung auch geld?).

Thx für infos schonma im vorraus


----------



## Wembley (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: antwort*



david49 schrieb:


> Habe mich hier durchgeklickt und herausgefunden das ich damals 17 war - somit noch nich ganz volljährig. Mitlerweile bin ich 18 geworden, is das schlimm?



Lies dir durch, was Rolf76 allgemein zum Thema geschrieben hat:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=135620#post135620


			
				Rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bei Vertragsschluss noch nicht 18, also minderjährig war, ist an einen Vertrag regelmäßig nur dann gebunden, wenn seine Erziehungsberechtigten im Voraus eingewilligt haben oder den Vertrag im Nachhinein genehmigen.
> 
> Wenn der Vertrag ohne Zustimmung der Eltern geschlossen wird, ist der Vertrag bis zur Genehmigung der Eltern oder dem Verweigern der Genehmigung der Eltern schwebend unwirksam. Der Anbieter kann noch nicht auf Erfüllung des Vertrags bestehen, er kann lediglich eine Frist zur Genehmigung oder Nichtgenehmigung setzen, um endlich Klarheit zu erhalten. Näher hier: Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?
> 
> ...


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## david49 (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*



			
				Rofl76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird der Minderjährige zwischenzeitlich volljährig, schlüpft er selbst in die Rolle seiner Eltern. Nicht mehr die Eltern, sondern der nun Volljährige kann den Vertrag genehmigen oder die Genehmigung verweigern.



Ja, das verstehe ich schon, doch inzwischen sind 6-7 monate vergangen. Das problem ist das ich nach so einer langen zeit keine daten mehr habe (z.B. mein kündigungsschreiben & bestätigung der kündigung).

Genutzt habe ich diesen dienst auch nie.

Also quasi mit 17 angemeldet, dann kam das geldabbuchen, dann geldzurück bekommen und gekündigt, antwort bekommen.... nichts.... 18 geworden...nen monat später die erste mahnung.

Ich meine, ist eine so versätete mahnung überhaupt noch gültig?


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

Warum nicht? Die Mahnung bezieht sich auf den Vertragsabschluss von vor Monaten. Damals warst du 17, hättest also das Einverständnis deiner Eltern zu dem Vertrag gebraucht.
Dass du zwischenzeitlich 18 bist, ist schön für dich - genieße jeden Tag deines Lebens und hoffentlich wirst noch viiiiiele Jahre älter. Nur für den Vertrag von damals hat das keine Bedeutung.


----------



## david49 (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

Im klartext bedeutet das, wenn ich jetz meinen damaligen leumund  bei denen vorsprechen lasse das er damals keine kenntnis hatte (sondern erst durch die eben erst bekommene mahnung) und er damit nich einverstanden is, dann müssten die mich in ruhe lassen... Oda sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

...das ist korrekt. Dann könnten die Unternehmer noch mit Schadenersatz und anderem Kauderwelsch kommen aber das wäre juristischer Käse, dem man keine Bedeutung weiter beimessen braucht.


----------



## david49 (25 Oktober 2006)

*antwort*

Also, awanda hat mir heute (nach 11 tagen :roll: ) eine antwort geschrieben.

Sie wollen eine kopie meines persos um zu sehen ob ich wirklich die wahrheit sage mit dem alter. Sollte ich beim perso irgendetwas schwärzen?​


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

Man hat doch schon alle Daten von dir, was willst du dann noch schwätzen? Die wollen nur abgleichen, ob du die Wahrheit erklärt hattest und anschließend bist du (wahrscheinlich) aus dem Vertrag raus. Das Ganze vereinfacht die Abwicklung und niemand hat in dieser Situation das Recht, von dir eine Ausweiskopie zu verlangen. Aber immerhin hast du mit denen einen Vertrag und die Aufklärung des Irrtums ist ja von beide Seiten erwünscht, oder?


----------



## david49 (29 November 2006)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

Leute, danke für eure hilfe. Nach langem hin und her is die sache durchgestanden :-D .


----------



## Nash (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

Hi
Also ich habe ähnliche Sorgen im Fall Awanda bzw. Message Monste...
habe hier einen Haufen Briefe von Inkasso Büro's und Rechtsanwälten nur langsam wird mir die Sache zu heiß will die Endlich loswerden...habe den selben standpunkt wie David49 war auch zu dem Zeitpunkt 17 und nu 18 wollte fragen wie genau du daraus gekommen bist.
Schreib mir mal bitte eine Mail @: [email*****@hotmail.com[/email] oder fals du ICQ hast Adde mich unter: 203530313.
danke.
falls mir noch jemannd das irgendwie erklären kann wäre ich demjenigen sehr verbunden.


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

....ob David hier nochmal her findet? Jedenfalls hat er ggü. Awanda behauptet, dass er noch keine 18 gewesen sei und die ließen dann nach einem Nachweis von ihm von der Forderung ab.


----------



## david49 (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

Ich habe ihm ne antwort per mail geschrieben, hoffe sie hat ihm geholfen ​


----------



## Nash (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

Jo Danke David das hätte da noch eine Frage reicht des wenn ich denen die Kopie mit meinem Ausweis per Mail schicke oder wollen die unbedingt Fax haben?


----------



## david49 (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

Das wird dir awanda schon per brief sagen, wobei wohl fax/brief deswegen is, weil sich am pc viel verändern lässt. ​


----------



## Holjeg (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

Ähnlich ist bei uns auch passiert, aber ich finde komisch.
Wir haben die Rechnung von Awanda am 28.Dez.06 bekommen, da steht drin,
daß mein Sohn (15 Jahre alt) am 21.Feb.06 bei Messagemonster.de angemeldet sollte. Warum so spät? 
In dieser Zeit war er nicht zu Hause und er hat auch keine Schutzgebühr (1,-€) bezahlt. 
Wir haben gleich Widerspruch eingelegt, daß er nicht richtig angemeldet hat. Ich wundere mich nur, woher haben sie die Adresse?
Dazu bekamen wir den Brief von accumio (Inkasso) bekommen, wir müssen für Awanda die Rechnung von 25.08.06 zahlen. Diese Rechnug haben wir gar nicht bekommen, erst am 28.12.06. Irgendwie ist dort was falsch gelaufen,
was sollen wir nun machen?


----------



## martind (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

awanda accumio


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2007)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

was will uns der Dichter damit sagen  :gruebel:


----------



## martind (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Messagemonster.de*

Achtung! Wer nicht bezahlt, wird diesen [........] am schnellsten los!!! Ängstliche gibt es überall jede Mänge, [...........], un man hat keine Möglichkeit, ihnen beratend zu helfen! Alle die hier in diesen Foren, sich beteiligen, sind gut beraten, [..........]
Also Ihr habt nichts zu befürchten, Mahnverfahren kommen keine!! Lasst Euch bitte nicht einschüchtern!!! [...........] 

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------

